# Assistance on Wheels & Tires Requested



## LawsonHenry77 (Nov 19, 2015)

I drive a 2012 chevy cruze lt 5x105 bolt pattern. and im wanting to do a wheel and tire setup on my car. I want to do an 18x9.5 rim with a 35offset and a 215/40/18 tire can this be possible . i want a flush look but not poke past the fender like hella-fail. please let me know if this an be done and or what others have done. Bc wheels for a cruze are hard to find due to limited companies making them. If not what about a perfect setup with adapter plates. Just can anyone lead me into a great setup to give me this look. guide me please.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Good question, though I doubt the severity of the issue warrants "Need Serious help". :grin:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea I dont think this is a "need serious help" scenario either.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Point taken. 

Hank - please choose a better title. It you have not done so in 24 hours the moderators will choose one for you.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I will tell you no. 215/40 is too small in every direction. And 9.5 is pointless width for a wheel on this car. The tire will be too stretched for the wheel width and the bead could roll out in an aggressive maneuver.


----------



## LawsonHenry77 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the inout its greatly appreciated. And im sorry for the title really not good on a computer or forums. But what about a 18x8 with a 38 offset and 215/40/18


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Play with this website. I think a lot of your answers can come from here: Rim & Tire Size Calculator. Custom Offsets - Wheel-Size.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread title changed to reflect thread contents.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

18x8 is great. The better tire size there is 225/45 or 245/40 depending on your preference. Those will be the correct diameter for you to have an accurate speedometer.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

18x9.5 requires an offset lower than +28 in order to fit in the front, as for the rear, +35 will be fine.

As for tire choice, 215 is too small unless your plan is excessive stretch. My recommendation would either be a 225, or 235 depending on how much stretch you want. 235 will have a minor stretch, 225 will have a decent stretch.

Source: I'm running 18x9.5" +28 front/+35 rear with 235/40/18 currently


----------

